# CP 343-5  S7 CP für PROFIBUS



## B72 (2 Juli 2003)

Hallo,

Hat jemand Erfahrung mit dem CP343-5 (S7 CP für Profibus) ?

Ich habe zur Zeit ein Projekt mit zwei getrennten Profibusnetzen.

*Netz 1 (Onboard):* Visualisierung zum Leitrechner über den DP Onboard auf einer CPU 315-2DP(MMC).

*Netz 2 (CP 343-5):* Anlagen intern zur Kommunikation mit KEB FU´s F5-Multi sowie Datenaustausch über DP/DP Coupler.

Über den CP 343-5 erreiche ich die FU´s nicht, über die Onboard Schnittstelle läuft mit den FU´s alles einwandfrei. Beim einbinden des CP 343-5 in der Hardware Konfiguration wird dieser im Simatic Manager als getrennte Station inkl. Bausteinbehälter angelegt. Wer weiß was es damit aufsich hat, bzw. kann mir sagen ob evtl. spezielle Bausteine für die Kommunikation angelegt werden müssen. Der CP 343-5 verfügt außerdem über einen Betriebsartenschalter Run/Stop.

CP 343-5 Bestell-Nr. / Firmware:   6GK7 343-5FA01-0XE0 / V4.0

Für eure Hilfe schon im voraus herzlichen Dank.

B72


----------



## Anonymous (3 Juli 2003)

*CP343-5*

Hallo,

der CP343-5 kann zwar über Profibus kommunizieren, allerdings nicht mit dem DP-Protokoll. Möglich sind PG/OP (Protokoll für Programmiergeräte und Operatorpanel), S7-Kommunikation, S5-Kommunikation und FMS.

Als DP-Master geht bei der 315-2 nur die Onboard-SS oder ein zusätzlicher CP342-5. Der CP342-5 benötigt aber die beiden Bausteine DP-SEND FC1  und DP-RECEIVE  FC2 aus der Standartlibrary - Communication Blocks.

Es gibt Baugruppen, die eigene Programme benötigen bzw. bearbeiten.
Diese würde dann in dem zugeordneten Bausteincontainer von STEP7 bzw. vom Optionspaket dort abgelegt.


----------



## B72 (3 Juli 2003)

Hallo,

Wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, liege ich mit dem CP343-5 völlig falsch was eine DP/DP Kopplung als Master angeht. Unsere CAD´ler haben den CP ins Projekt gepackt, ich glaube jetzt muss ich mich doch mal bei Siemens auf der Seite umsehen und Infos saugen.

Nächste Woche wird´s eng, da soll auf den 2 Netzen parallel kommuniziert werden.

Nochmal zum CP342-5, wie komfortabel ist das über die FC´s DP_Send DP_Receive ? Ist direkter >Zugriff auf PEW/PAW überhaupt möglich?

B72


----------



## Anonymous (4 Juli 2003)

*CP342-5*

Hallo,

so ist es. Der CP343-5 kann nicht als DP Master/Slave arbeiten.
Dafür ist dann der CP342-5 erforderlich.

Die Programmierung geht folgendermassen.

In der Hardwarekonfiguration den CP342-5 einbinden
unter Eigenschaften/Betriebsart DP-Master einstellen
unter Allgemein/ Schnittstelle/Eigenschaften die Adresse anpassen.
Im Register Adresse steht eine Anfangsadresse Eingänge und eine Anfangsadresse Ausgänge ( bei CP342-5 auf Steckplatz 4 z.b 256 ). Merken, denn diese Adressen werden für FC1 und FC2 benötigt (CPLADDR).
Am Profibusstrang den DP/DP-Koppler anhängen ( im Katalog unter Profibus-DP/Weitere Feldgeräte/Gateway. Dort nur das Symbol DP/DP Coupler auf die Profibus-Linie ziehen.
Bei markiertem DP/DP-Coupler erscheint unten eine Tabelle.
Dort die nötigen Module ( im Katalog unter DP/DP-Coupler) plazieren.
Für 32 Byte R/W z.b. 2x 16Byte Output und 16Byte Input.
HW-Konfig fertig und speichern.

Im OB1 den FC1 DP_SEND und FC2 DP_RECEIVE je 1 mal aufgerufen.
Am Parameter CPLADDR wird die o.g. Adresse angegeben, und zwar im Format: W#16#100 ( Format ist Hex-16Bit, der Integerwert war ja 256).
Der DP-SEND/RECEIVE sendet/empfängt Daten, die im Prozessabbild-Bereich, im Merkerbereich oder im Datenbaustein liegen können.
Parameter SEND: 
P#DB1.DBX0.0 Byte 32     (Aus dem DB1 werden ab Byte0  insgesamt 32 Byte gesendet). 
P#E 10.0 Byte 32   ( Ab dem Eingangsbyte 10 werden 32 Byte gesendet. Achtung dieser Bereich ist Prozessabbild)
P#M 30.0 Byte 32   ( ab Merkerbyte 32 wird gesendet)
Für den Parameter RECV im FC2 gilt das gleiche w.o. allerdings mit der Zielangabe, wohin geschrieben wird.

Die 32Byte müssen exakt mit der Anzahl der Angabe der Bytes aus der HW-Konfig übereinstimmen! Sonst läuft nix.
Gleiches für den DP_RECEIVE programmieren.
Auf ausreichende Länge des DBs achten.

So, das wars, hoffentlich verständlich und viel Erfolg.


----------



## B72 (4 Juli 2003)

@Wolfgang:  Danke !!

Sauber ! Ich war gestern Abend auch noch auf der Siemens Seite und habe mir die Daten der beiden CP´s einmal ausgedruckt.

Es ist so wie ihr es erwähnt. CP343-5 für FMS Kommunikation zu Profibus FMS Teilnehmern (FMS=Field bus message specification). CP342-5 als DP-Master/Slave.

Die Sache mit dem FC1/2 ist klar, Aufruf im OB1 Nw:1 vor zyklischer Bearbeitung und nach zyklischer Bearbeitung.

Bei Siemens wird außerdem erwähnt, daß die FC´s ab V4.0 der CP´s nicht mehr benötigt werden.

Am Dienstag habe ich ihn dann, mal sehen wie es wird.


----------

